# Medicion temperatura motor



## Ardogan (Nov 7, 2006)

Hola, estoy haciendo mi tesis para terminar ingeniería electrónica y mi proyecto consiste básicamente en controlar un par de motores de corriente continua.
Quiero poner un termistor para medir la temperatura del motor, a fines de protegerlo y monitorearlo. Creo que lo correcto es medirla en la bobina del motor. 
Lo que no encuentro es modelos comerciales de termistores para ello, conocen alguno?.
Recomiendan algún otro método para medir la temperatura que sea sencillo y barato?.

La intención es luego de acondicionar la señal de ese termistor y llevar a una entrada analógica de un PIC.

Gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 7, 2006)

mira directamente en microchip hay algunas aplication notes sobre como medir las NTC (si no me equiboco lo de la NTC)

Para las caracteristicas debes coger un libro de texto, encontraras las formulas standars y las formulas, ademas de como "linealizar" la curba.

Normalmente se utiliza para proteguer el motor una medida de la corriente.

Si te interesa tambien puedes medir los picos de conmutacion de las escobillas para conocer la velocidad del motor con un simple comparador. El tipico comparador por ejemplo un lm311, la patilla positiva en el punto a medir y la negativa en el mismo punto pero a trabes de una red RC. En la salida tienes unos pulsos que te indican aprox la velocidad.


----------



## chuko (Nov 9, 2006)

¿Y si medis indirectamente la temperatura con un diodo detector de infrarrojos.....?

Estoy delirando no me hagas caso


----------



## JV (Nov 9, 2006)

Hola chuko, la medicion por infrarojos no es un delirio pero no es una medicion presiza a bajas temperaturas, funciona bien arriba de los 200 o 300 ºC, cuando el nivel de emision es notorio. 

Ardogan, estoy de acuerdo con tiopepe123 de que revises las AN de Microchip son una buena fuente de información. Tambien puede ver de utilizar un LM35 en vez del termistor, es un sensor de temperatura de presicion.


----------



## carlosm81 (Ago 15, 2008)

hola a todos, soy nuevo en este foro, y estoy en una situacion casi similar, (aunque bastante mas complicada) que la de ardogan.
estoy haciendo una tesis para recibirme de ing. mecanico  (por lo que tengo cero conocimientos de electronica) en la univ. de bs as.
en este caso, el trabajo incluye (entre otras cosas), la medicion de la temperatura que se desarrolla en la camara de combustion de un motor naftero. (Renault 9)
estuve analizando varias posibilidades, desde colocar una termocupla tipo K fijada al piston (para no perforar la tapa de cilindros), hasta el uso de algun termistor.
lo ven factible esto ultimo? en principio, la idea seria la misma que con la termocupla, fijo al piston, y sacando los cables por la junta para registrar los valores...
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 15, 2008)

carlosm81 dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos, soy nuevo en este foro, y estoy en una situacion casi similar, (aunque bastante mas complicada) que la de ardogan.
> estoy haciendo una tesis para recibirme de ing. mecanico  (por lo que tengo cero conocimientos de electronica) en la univ. de bs as.
> en este caso, el trabajo incluye (entre otras cosas), la medicion de la temperatura que se desarrolla en la camara de combustion de un motor naftero. (Renault 9)
> estuve analizando varias posibilidades, desde colocar una termocupla tipo K fijada al piston (para no perforar la tapa de cilindros), hasta el uso de algun termistor.
> ...



¿ Y como piensas conectar la termocupla ? considerando que el piston esta permanentemente en movimiento, no lo veo posible

Alternativa:
Fabricar una bujia de prueba con electrodo para chispa y termocupla incluida


----------



## carlosm81 (Ago 15, 2008)

El metodo de fijacion de la termocupla es la siguiente:
desde la zona inferior del piston, hacerle un agujero (sin traspasarlo; hicimos calculos para que no se rompa por la presion y da bien) y soldarle ahi la termocupla.
bajar con los cables fijados de alguna manera a la biela, para que los mismos acompañen el movimiento de la biela sin engancharse. de ahi, dejando cierta holgura para que no sufran fatiga durante el movimiento, sacar los cables por la junta del carter.

la alternativa de la bujia con electrodo y termocupla tambien la tuvimos en cuenta, pero era muy cara.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 16, 2008)

¿ Pensaste en el latigazo que pegará el tramo de cable en la parte que no esta fijado a la viela cuando el motor este girando ?


----------



## carlosm81 (Ago 16, 2008)

si, lo debatimos, pensamos alternativas, lo planteamos con el tutor del trabajo y dio el Ok. un poco de miedo igual tenemos, sobre todo a altas revoluciones (5.500 rpm), pero es la unica opcion viable que tenemos


----------



## El nombre (Ago 19, 2008)

carlosm81 dijo:
			
		

> El metodo de fijacion de la termocupla es la siguiente:
> desde la zona inferior del piston, hacerle un agujero (sin traspasarlo; hicimos calculos para que no se rompa por la presion y da bien) y soldarle ahi la termocupla.
> bajar con los cables fijados de alguna manera a la biela, para que los mismos acompañen el movimiento de la biela sin engancharse. de ahi, dejando cierta holgura para que no sufran fatiga durante el movimiento, sacar los cables por la junta del carter.
> 
> la alternativa de la bujia con electrodo y termocupla tambien la tuvimos en cuenta, pero era muy cara.


Eso es la chapuza mecánica más sorprendente que he visto. Es original pero un cable por el motor dando vueltas... Los cables tienen una vida útil respeco a la flexibilidad se refiere. Encima los aceites con el aislante del cable acarrea problemas de flexibilidad.
Medir  a la salida de la cámara de combustión es la mejor solución desde un punto de vista con gafas.
saludos


----------



## angel77 (Feb 24, 2010)

hola a todos y mucho gusto 
son muy buenos todos los comentarios

mi problema es que no se como medir la temperatura de un motor de ca de 1 hp, de tres fases, conectado en estrella-estrella para baja,
la señal que voy a obtener la voy a monitorear con un pic 16f877 (utilizo este pic porque necesito su puerto uart) y del pic a un rabbit, 
espero su ayuda o comentarios gracias


----------



## bocagonza (Jun 8, 2010)

hola a todos: mi papa tiene un renault 19, pero resulta que el electro ( ventilador electronico que rrefrigera el radiador) no anda ya que, la balvula se jodio y no arranca solo ahora :S, este motor tiene dos cables + y -     yo quisiera saber si se podia hacer un comparador que a tal temperatura ( aprox 150ºC) con un NTC prenda el electro y cuando pase a una temperatura menor  (50-90º C) se desactive para que la bateria pueda cargar correctamente, el tema es que con una comparador simple  solo se activa ( idea de 100ºc)  y se desactiva a los ( 99º C) y se va a prender a cada rato 

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## rufanacht (Jun 8, 2010)

Hola bocagonza.......ponele un timer lo haces con un 555 asi con un potenciometro regulas el tiempo necesario...para que prenda y corte o seas le das el ciclo de trabajo...


----------



## bocagonza (Jun 8, 2010)

jaj gracias  al 555 lo teng armado
pero como mido los ciclos con un operacional?


----------



## lubeck (Jun 8, 2010)

Hola bocagonza....


mira este es un comparador con operacional


----------



## bocagonza (Jun 8, 2010)

gracias,  pero donde se conecta el ntc, el 555, y el relay ? perdon es que no aparecen o no tengo algun conocimento sobre algun temita


----------



## lubeck (Jun 8, 2010)

Aver....

podrias subir como armaste tu 555... el diagrama... podria ser solo un termistor sin el operacional...

pero vamos a confirmarlo con tu diagrama....

y que termistor estas usando...


----------



## bocagonza (Jun 8, 2010)

aca esta pero en ves de de R2 va un termistor encapsulado de 10K co aprx 1 metro de cable osea


le ponge el encendedor y acelera el pulso que casi no se ve

si lo congelo a 1 pulca cada 2 seguntos aprox


----------



## rufanacht (Jun 8, 2010)

Porque no pones un termistor que te varie la resistencia con la temperatura....y asi hacer un comparador que es mas sencillo los motores grandes medianos ya vinen con este termistor incorpotados y en el caso de las bombas flygt traen un MINICASII que es el que te detecta liquido en la bomba o temperatura sensando la resistencia del termistor

fijate aca que creo que esta tu respuesta...... de lo que buscas https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/555.htm


----------



## lubeck (Jun 8, 2010)

Mira....

ese diagrama no creo que te funcione o no entiendo como lo quieres utilizar esta configurado como astable... es decir te va manda pulsos cada determinado tiempo...

ahora lo que creo que necesitas es que al llegar a cierta temperatura se dispare por cierto tiempo, si sigue caliente se sigue disparando... asi hata que se enfrie.... pero para eso se necesita una configuracion monoastable.... deferente a la que posteas....

ahora a que le llamas electro....


----------



## rufanacht (Jun 8, 2010)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/temporizadorvariable.htm

No en este link https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/temporizadorvariable.htm


----------



## lubeck (Jun 8, 2010)

Ese que pone  rufanacht esta mas mejor....

solo se hace un pequeño ajuste con el termistor.... en lugar de switch y ajustar la resistencia que esta junto....

Te parece esa idea....


----------



## rufanacht (Jun 8, 2010)

Yo lo haria asi....
Compras un Termostato de bulbo y capilar ThermTROL
-30°C -- 320°C  es algo similar a esto: http://www.directindustry.es/prod/thermtrol/termostato-de-bulbo-y-capilar-11728-34218.html...estos son ideal para los usos de la conmutación de la temperatura que requieren del ajuste de temperatura y son baratos .........donde tenes un bulbo y un potenciometro para seleccionar la temperatura deceada, entonces en lugar del led coloco un rele y cuando actua este lo desconecta y conecta de acuerdo al tiempo prestablecido por el timer regulado en la resistencia de 100K.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 8, 2010)

> Yo lo haria asi....
> Compras un Termostato de bulbo y capilar ThermTROL



me parece muy buena opcion...

opciones hay muchas desde unos simples transistores una resistencia el termistor  y un rele...

el 555 no me parece la mejor opcion....


----------



## rufanacht (Jun 8, 2010)

Si el 555 esa para generar solamente un tiempo para no tener variaciones repentina de la temperatura, entonces con este sistema le daria mas tiempo de actuación...si estoy completamente de acuerdo con vos en las opciones...
Saludos y hasta luego


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 8, 2010)

bocagonza dijo:


> . . . que a tal temperatura ( aprox 150ºC) con un NTC prenda el electro y cuando pase a una temperatura menor (50-90º C) se desactive
> Gracias por su ayuda


 
*A 150 °C va a parar el electro al cuete , porque ya lo rompiste  ! ! ! !*

Mirá a mi me encanta la electrónica , pero no jodas con la temperatura del motor que vas a quemarle la junta de la tapa.

Mi mejor consejo es que compres el bulbo que va en el radiador y se lo reemplaces , posiblemente sea de dos temperaturas (doble) y algunos llevan una resistencia para la velocidad menor. Si es de dos puede andar la primera en algo de 70 y la segunda en 90, dependiendo del modelo o si es diesel o nafta

El precio andará por menos de 100 pesos , fijate aqui tenes 5 páginas de bulbos.

http://autopartes-online.com.ar/bulbos-temperatura-agua-c-24_95_98.html?page=2&sort=3a

Comprate el bulbo y reparalo vos mismo , es una estupidez, buscá *foros de Renault* .


EDICIÓN: mirá que los automóviles tienen OTRO bulbo de temperatura (en general en la tapa de cilindros) , ese bulbo puede ser de entre 112 y 125 °C , pero ese es el bulbo de EMERGENCIA de TEMPERATURA CRÍTICA , enciende la luz roja ! ! !

http://www.puntatoledo.com.ar/categoria.php?id_categoria=8&pagina=13


Saludos !


----------



## lubeck (Jun 9, 2010)

También coincido con dosmetros.... por las temperaturas que se manejan en un auto y todos los factores que intervienen el usar algo electrónico... mmmmm.... medio riesgoso en una de esa se queda el carrito tirado y peor aun si es un modelo no muy reciente....

Saludos.....


----------

